# PH level not going down



## Aquatic Vibes (Jun 22, 2021)

Hey! So I have a 20 gallon tank, and I’ve noticed the the Ph level is getting rather high, I tested it a while back and it was at 8.3 so I added some buffer to get it closer to 7.0 but it hasn’t been working. I’ve tried multiple brands of Ph buffer, and no matter how much I add in there’s no change! It’s getting rather frustrating. Any advice?


----------



## Bettabreeder (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi!
You can add dried leaves or some driftwoods into the aquarium because they can lower the pH level and release tannins which is good for fish! They have antibacterial and antifungal properties too.
Any driftwood bought at the store is fine.
As for dried leaves, you can use indian almond leaves, banana leaves, guava leaves and much more!
Just do some research about which dried leaves is safe for fish and lower the aquarium ph level.
Hopes this helps!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What is the ph out of the tap? Do you have rocks in the tank and what kind? The best way to lower ph is to use rodi water. Leaves and driftwood will lower some but not to a neutral level.


----------

